# Anaheim Resort Rv Park For Visiting Disneyland??



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

The time has come. We are planning our first trip to Disneyland this February for our son's 5th birthday. I was planning on us driving the trailer down and staying at the Anaheim RV Resort since it's so close, so cheap, and convenient for kids that cannot handle full days at the park (i.e. I heard you can see the fireworks from your trailer). My husband, however, is thinking that the hassle of driving through LA traffic with the trailer is too nerve-wracking. Anyone have any experience or tips here? Without the cost of even the park tickets, right now I show the difference in flying & staying at a Disney resort vs. driving and staying in the trailer is $900!

Really appreciate it!
Linda


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Driving a trailer through major metropolitan areas isn't brain surgery. You just need to know where you're going and what the good routes are.

Living in San Diego county, I've driven through Los Angeles countless times since it's the only way for me to get out of Southern California and head to Northern California.

I've also driven Highway 101 through San Francisco. Other major cities I've pulled my OB trailer through are Phoenix, Albuquerque, Denver, San Antonio, Houston, Miami, Charlotte, New York City and Minneapolis.

I always use a couple of GPS systems to keep me on track. I try to have a mental picture of the route as well.

I feel better knowing that truckers also maneuver these roads with much bigger and heavier loads than I have. I have the attitude if they can do it, so can I.

Although I live close enough to Disneyland that I don't have to camp there, I've looked at camping in Anaheim. The only drawback I saw in reviews when I last checked was the highway noise.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't speak of the RV park at all, but I can speak of Disneyland, area hotels and driving through major cities with a trailer in tow and without...

1) Disney is a truly great place... I have been to both Land and World, and for a short trip and also much much less expensive trip, I prefer Disneyland.... When we went, we stayed just down the road (8 minute walk to the front gates) at the motel 8 (had been the red roof inn until about a month before we got there) ... great inexpensive hotel ...

Whewn we got to LAX and went to the rental car place, we had a bunch of maps that should have led us to Anaheim, but somehow we ended up heading North ..







After a few quick lane changes we finally got pointed in the right direction, the rest was easy peasy ... I forget the name of the place, but across the road (what I'd call the West side) of Disney there is an all you can eat breakfast place .. great for loading up the stomach at breakfast, you'll end up walking most of it off again throughout the day...

I towed our pup through a couple downtown cores... biggest thing to do if you are planning on driving through them, is try and do it at night when there is less traffic... I ended up driving through Buffalo once with the pup by complete accident.. I had mis programed the gps and had forgotten to remove the check mark on the "avoid toll roads" box ...


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

IF we fail to plan then we plan to fail. ican still remember my first trip into la sitting in the jump seat with the lead driver driving through la. iwas thinking to my self this place is crazy i will never be able to drive a big rig in this mess. well afew trips later i was behind the wheel weighing almost 80,000 lbs. after 10 years as a professional driver i have a few tips.. #1 plan your trip do a map recce make some mental notes have the dw help with this a gps is a good investment.. stay on your route do not go were you should not be. there are alot of nasty people who can mess u up for what ever reason. keep your doors locked.make sure you have no route restricitions height , weight. propane. #2. make sure you have a full tank of fuel when you are just out side the big city , so you wont run out of fuel or have to refuel in the city. i would drive through the city very early in the morning around 3 or 4 am or at 10 or 11 pm at night. after all this being said i never had any issues over the road and i logged over amillion miles.


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I've actually taken the family and the Outback to the Anaheim Resort RV Park. It's not much of a resort, but if definitely is an RV park. The whole thing is paved! The back half is permanent sites with people and families living there. The school bus even stops here in the morning to pick up the kids. The front half is sites for everyone else. We stayed there for a week and it worked perfectly for us. You can see the fireworks from your site. They also have a pool, but it was closed the week we were there for repair. It looked like a nice pool. When you are factoring your expenses, remember that it is $15 a day to park at Disneyland. The RV park is close, but we decided that we would be too tired to walk home, so we drove everyday. It also makes it easier to bring the giant bags of souvenirs back to the RV! There is also a tram that stops in front of the RV park and will take you Disneyland and other attractions. When we were there, it was $2 a person each way. We decided it was cheaper to park at Disney. I liked staying there. It is not the most exciting place, and definitely not a resort, but fits this need very well. I would recommend bringing some kind of fire pit. They allow fires, but you need to have your own fire pit with some kind of screen. It would have been awsome to sit around the campfire roasting marshmallows while watching the fireworks at Disneyland.

We drove from Denver to Disneyland. Driving through LA and Anaheim was not a problem. It is all highways until the very end. We did make sure to travel through in off times, so we didn't have to deal with rush hour.

All in all, as a substitue for a hotel, I would recommend it. I would do it again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We stayed there in our pop up back in 03, very covenant to Disney. Since we had a pop up they put us in a tight spot but it worked out okay and the bathrooms at the park were very good and well maintained when we were there.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

mommy2boyz said:


> The time has come. We are planning our first trip to Disneyland this February for our son's 5th birthday. I was planning on us driving the trailer down and staying at the Anaheim RV Resort since it's so close, so cheap, and convenient for kids that cannot handle full days at the park (i.e. I heard you can see the fireworks from your trailer). My husband, however, is thinking that the hassle of driving through LA traffic with the trailer is too nerve-wracking. Anyone have any experience or tips here? Without the cost of even the park tickets, right now I show the difference in flying & staying at a Disney resort vs. driving and staying in the trailer is $900!
> 
> Really appreciate it!
> Linda


We just spent 7 days there over Christmas. We left in the middle of the night and got there at 10:00 am with no traffic. 8 hours with 3 gas stops and breakfast on 101.
The way home was 7 hours on 5 and we left the RV park at 9:00 am with little traffic. Disneyland slow time is now so the crowds should be down.

The park itself is a parking lot but a clean and freindly one. The grass strip is barely enough for the table and if your neighbor has slides on both sides it gets comfy.
We only used the trailer for sleeping and breakfast. We were at relatives the rest of time. One bonus is the Fireworks from the park are a great show from your trailer.
You can get a pull-through site like we did to make it easier.The park has propane onsite and a RV wash station too. The pool must be heated because it was getting used everyday.
You can walk to Disneyland or the train at the parking lot across from the park.

You will also save money on not eating out every meal and having your own bed is always nice.Gas was about 100 bucks each way.

Hope you enjoy your time in "The happiest place on Earth"


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

4ME said:


> The time has come. We are planning our first trip to Disneyland this February for our son's 5th birthday. I was planning on us driving the trailer down and staying at the Anaheim RV Resort since it's so close, so cheap, and convenient for kids that cannot handle full days at the park (i.e. I heard you can see the fireworks from your trailer). My husband, however, is thinking that the hassle of driving through LA traffic with the trailer is too nerve-wracking. Anyone have any experience or tips here? Without the cost of even the park tickets, right now I show the difference in flying & staying at a Disney resort vs. driving and staying in the trailer is $900!
> 
> Really appreciate it!
> Linda


We just spent 7 days there over Christmas. We left in the middle of the night and got there at 10:00 am with no traffic. 8 hours with 3 gas stops and breakfast on 101.
The way home was 7 hours on 5 and we left the RV park at 9:00 am with little traffic. Disneyland slow time is now so the crowds should be down.

The park itself is a parking lot but a clean and freindly one. The grass strip is barely enough for the table and if your neighbor has slides on both sides it gets comfy.
We only used the trailer for sleeping and breakfast. We were at relatives the rest of time. One bonus is the Fireworks from the park are a great show from your trailer.
You can get a pull-through site like we did to make it easier.The park has propane onsite and a RV wash station too. The pool must be heated because it was getting used everyday.
You can walk to Disneyland or the train at the parking lot across from the park.

You will also save money on not eating out every meal and having your own bed is always nice.Gas was about 100 bucks each way.

Hope you enjoy your time in "The happiest place on Earth"
[/quote]

OK WOW you don't get any more specific, relevant, detailed information than from someone who lives DOWN THE STREET who was JUST THERE!







This is great info!!! Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When we lived in Stockton we went to DL frequently, as we had annual passes. We talked often about taking our Popup or Hybrid there but then we would Priceline a hotel for about $45/night and get the Hilton/West Coast/Marriott and figured that was a better way to go.


----------



## rving4fun (Sep 24, 2011)

Linda, We took our 30 foot camper, dog (full size collie), then 13 yr old daughter and the garmin (GPS) from Michigan to LA in August 2009. It was a route 66 trip. We stayed 3 nights at the same Anaheim RV Village by Disney. Yes, you can see the Disney fireworks from your camper window. The rv park was nice, clean and friendly. We had a pull thru site and were pleasantly surprised to have an area of grass for the picnic table. Traffic noise was not an issue. They also have a very nice laundry facility. We made sure that we arrived and left when it was not rush hour. My husband had no problems pulling the camper. We took the dog with us to the Disney kennels. We had arranged that ahead of time. Our dog was thrilled to ride on the tram with us and by all the attention she got. We also drove out to the ocean to Huntington Beach dog park. It was a great trip. Our daughter still talks about it. Enjoy. Celeste


----------

